

Amazing robotic dexterity from Honda's ASIMO - dusanbab
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/honda-asimo

======
dusanbab
Direct ASIMO demo video link:
[http://condenastl3cdn.cust.footprint.net/videos/53501be36970...](http://condenastl3cdn.cust.footprint.net/videos/53501be369702d3275860000/low.webm)

